# Trek Emonda SLR 6



## silves1171 (Aug 24, 2009)

Has anyone tested any of the SLR Emondas? I've seen several posts of the SL 6 or SL 8, but none on the SLR's. I would like to read on the differences in ride quality between the SL frame and SLR. I'm on the fence, trying to decide on wether to get an SL 6 or sLR 6. BTW, anyone know when the SLR 6 in size 54 or 56 will be available?


----------



## renhao (Feb 20, 2007)

I as at the shop today, hoping to try a SL the shop only had a SLR in 52 set up......
I usually ride a 54, but man, the bike was just screaming at me to go faster the moment I put my foot down. 
A pity that I cannot afford the price tag.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

silves1171 said:


> Has anyone tested any of the SLR Emondas? I've seen several posts of the SL 6 or SL 8, but none on the SLR's. I would like to read on the differences in ride quality between the SL frame and SLR. I'm on the fence, trying to decide on wether to get an SL 6 or sLR 6. BTW, anyone know when the SLR 6 in size 54 or 56 will be available?


I have an the Trek Emonda SL-8 with SRAM Red 22 size 52cm on the way. Should be here tomorrow. Rode the Madone and loved it. But bought an Emonda instead. I'll tell you more soon about how the SL-8 rides.


----------

